
Apparently The Internet Is A Complete Waste Of Time - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apparently_the_internet_is_a_complete_waste_of_tim.php#.TtlhJwB4bZU.hackernews
======
tlammens
Since when is fun a complete waste of time? People are really missing the
point of life, no?

